# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Current Schedule of Fines: OTJ Deportment Police

## Mark Gunter

They say ignorance of the law is no excuse, so ...

----------

DavidKOS, 

Denny Gies, 

Eric Platt, 

HonketyHank, 

Hubs, 

journeybear, 

Ky Slim, 

MontanaMatt, 

Simon DS, 

Steve 2E

----------


## MontanaMatt

I will be using this!  Any trying to avoid my fines!

----------


## tmsweeney

They are gonna get rich if they are able to collect on any of theses( lord knows I'd have my pockets turned out), but most have already spent all their spare change on beard maintenance products...

----------


## Mark Gunter

Uh ... beards require maintenance? Thanks for the tip!  :Mandosmiley:  Great site, I'm always learning something.  :Smile:

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Uh ... beards require maintenance? Thanks for the tip!  Great site, I'm always learning something.


Does coffee and drool count as a maintenance product?  How about beer foam?  If you say beer foam fast is sounds like a beard product... :Confused:

----------


## CES

Yes, Mark, youre going to have to add fines for beard maintenance, or use of any product other than beer, shine, or coffee in an effort to conceal beard maintenance 🤣

----------


## Bill Cameron

Tomm6 Jarrell made moonshine? Huh, no wonder 3verybody loved him!

----------


## Simon DS

Here are about $600-worth of questions:

Why are you assuming we can all read?
Is the US dollar now legal tender in OldTimeLand?
What’s the exchange rate between US dollars and buckets of grog? Possom hides?

And no fines for actually telling the bad jokes?
And what about Louisiana? Loads of old tunes in C major.
And how can there be a party that the jam leader is not invited to? -how come he doesn’t own the town?

----------


## Denny Gies

You made my morning Mark, thanks.

----------


## Ky Slim

$227 should cover me.  Worth every penny!

----------


## Chris Calley

Please add 10% to all fines due to current inflation rate.

----------


## journeybear

Is it a stupid question or a really stupid question to ask, who is Tommy Jarrell, and why is he mentioned three times? I freely admit, I'm not conversant in old time music, having wandered in here led by my sense of humor. I guess I could just google him. Say - is there a fine for relying on google rather than the oral tradition?  :Confused:  I can afford the other fines.  :Wink:  

Oh, hey - _euphonisms?_  :Disbelief:

----------


## Simon DS

https://youtu.be/ivKzFCbN9u4

----------


## journeybear

I know. I googled him. But that's not where the funny is.  :Wink:  You know, one of the easiest ways to kill a joke is to take it seriously.  :Whistling: 

BTW, someone who knows something about him should touch up his wikipedia page. It's pretty skimpy. Going just by what's there, one would never be able to tell in what high regard he is held.

----------


## allenhopkins

Jarrell is one of the more influential old-time fiddlers who was "discovered" and got a good deal of performance exposure.

I was at Pinewoods Folk Music Week with Jarrell and Mike Seeger years ago.  Jarrell had hearing aids in both ears, which probably had more to do with his long-time heavy equipment operation, than with music.  He wasn't interested in joining us in the dining hall, but kept a pot of beans cooking for most of the week on a stove in one of the camp residences.  Still a stalwart and energetic fiddler, and an endless repository of wonderful old-time tunes -- and songs.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

X:1
T:Bacon and Beans (hornpipe) 
F:file ID: cre.5/007bacon
B:CRE5.222 (gan ainm, no repeats)
M:4/4
R:hornpipe
K:D
fg|afdf ecAc|dAcB A2FG|Adcd Bede|c2A2 A2fg|
afdf ecAc|dAcB A2dc|Bcde fdec|d2f2d2:|
cd|efge cABc|dcde f2ef|gaba gfed|c2e2e2fg|
afdf ecAc|dAcB A2dc|Bcde fdec|d2f2d2:|
P:Source version
K:C
ef|gece dBGB|cBBA G2EF|GcBc Adcd|B2G2 G2ef|
gece dBGB|cBBA G2cB|ABcd ecdB|c2e2c2||
Bc|defd BGAB|cBcd e2de|fgag fedc|B2d2d2ef|
gece dBGB|cBBA G2cB|ABcd ecdB|c2e2c2|]

The melody can be made more expressive at different parts, at the end of the A part for example with d2D2z2:| etc.

----------


## allenhopkins

Les Blank made a good film, _Sprout Wings & Fly,_ about Jarrell and his family back in the 1980's.

Here's a preview clip:

----------

Eric Platt

----------

